
Impossible to fix vulnerability (giving root) to all iPhones from 4s to X - modinfo
https://github.com/axi0mX/ipwndfu/blob/master/checkm8.py
======
clay_the_ripper
I haven’t jail broken a phone since the 3G, I just don’t see a compelling
reason to anymore. The reason I did it then was to get around the tethering
restrictions that att had at the time, but now I can’t really think of any
features that I would want my phone to have that it doesn’t already.

~~~
karatchov
The main reason I want to jailbreak my ipad

-sideload apps that cant get to the app store, not just for piracy,example :file manager, adblocker, firewall ...

Sure its doable without a jailbreak, but its restricted and require paying
apple a yearly $100 developer fee

And some few extra cydia tweaks can be really usefull

~~~
Hamuko
I thought you could sideload self-built apps onto an iPhone these days. I
mean, it has some restrictions, but at least it doesn't require forking over
$99.

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
Max of 3 apps at a time, side loaded apps expire after 7 days, sideloaded apps
also have limitations on what they can / can’t do.

------
anfilt
Since it's a bootrom exploit hopefully that means people can install an
alternative OS.

~~~
zapzupnz
I don't know how well that will work out for some of Apple's proprietary
chips. Lots of off the shelf parts, yes, but not everything; maybe not some of
the crucial components needed to boot properly.

~~~
anfilt
Like people can reverse engineer things, but till there was a permanent
exploit like this, I am sure the effort did not make as much sense. Like you
first need an exploit that lets you load a non apple OS. Moreover you hope it
effects enough devices that your efforts will be used by a lot people.

------
colejohnson66
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21091219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21091219)

------
arebours
A chance for postmarketOS to come for iPhones?

